# Headphone app request.



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

There's an app similar to quick panel settings that lets you add and delete toggles. This headphone app allows you to do the same but for when you plug your headphones in. I believe synergy and beans both include it in their roms. 
I'm currently on clean Rom and am very content in staying.
All I'm missing is that app and I'm hoping someone could please provide me with it.

Thanks!
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

Nothing?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm not an expert on this, but are you talking about the app in Beans ROM? because my best guess is that such an app won't work on all ROMs, Beans probably did something special to the framework and the app is designed to take advantage of that.

Again, this is just a guess. I hope someone who knows more about the subject will comment.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

hank3fan said:


> There's an app similar to quick panel settings that lets you add and delete toggles. This headphone app allows you to do the same but for when you plug your headphones in. I believe synergy and beans both include it in their roms.
> I'm currently on clean Rom and am very content in staying.
> All I'm missing is that app and I'm hoping someone could please provide me with it.
> 
> ...


Try using Tasker, you can create a custom popup with the apps you want and then just bind it to the action of the headphones being plugged in. Works great!


----------

